# CONDITIONER



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, 
What brand of conditioner do you like when brushing daily. If you order on line can you share a link with me. I understand we are to use a spray bottle with conditioner and water- is this correct?


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I am using the coat conditionner concentrate (4 spoons in half a liter plus Biogroom Vita oil oil 1 spoon) or I use directely the Mink oil conditionner from biogroom

http://www.senproco.com/coathandler/

http://www.biogroom.com/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

If you search previous threads on grooming you'll find lots of threads with info. That's where I've learned lots. 

It is supposed to be better to brush a misted coat, because it reduces breakage. I use diluted Coat Handler's Conditioner which I googled on line and found the best price.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Good idea on the diluted conditioner!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this the Coat Handler product you guys use??

http://www.petedge.com/Coat-Handler-Leave-in-Conditioner-ZX52416.pro?parentCategoryId=193&categoryId=217&subCategoryId=292


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been using Cure Care Conditioner that was a tip from Dale, Cicero's mom. (thanks Dale).
And we all know how gorgeous Cicero's coat is.

Cure Care is inexpensive , actually cheap, and available at Sally's Beauty Supply. I followed Dale's instructions and floated the coat in it. The results were very good. My dogs' coats are very different. Chico's is Silky and Cali's is more cottony. The Cure Care was good for both. 
I particularly like it because it is fragrance fee. I don't care for the scents that are in lots of products and DH is allergic to them.

I also use it diluted with water and spray it on before I brush the dogs.

Dale says she uses it on herself, so I just might try it when my own conditioner is gone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use a variety for different reasons, but my all-time favorite and the one I always keep a gallon on hand is the Coat Handler Conditioner 15:1


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I use a variety for different reasons, but my all-time favorite and the one I always keep a gallon on hand is the Coat Handler Conditioner 15:1


Kimberly, do you dilute it in a spray bottle?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I used to, but I just tend to use it more heavily after shampooing or I float the coat. I rarely mist when doing between-bath grooming.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a dumb question . . . how do you float a coat?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm just logging on between puppy baths & blowdries, but if you do a search for "float" by me or by Jane, I think you'll find it here.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Kimberly . . . got it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have a dumb question . . . how do you float a coat?


Don't feel bad Kathy, I was wondering the same thing. Glad you asked.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I use the Coat Handler's Conditioner too, as a grooming spray. I dilute it less than the 15:1 though for grooming.

I buy it by the gallon since I also use it after shampooing to float their coats. It takes me about a year to go through a gallon (for two full-coated Havs).


----------

